# suche spieler zum werben horde kargath o. ambossar



## konicaa (6. März 2015)

Gallo ich würdegern jemand werben.
wo steht ja im titel.
kann einen platz in unserer gilde sichern da wir gerade im raidaufbau sind ideal zum einsteigen.
starthilfe kann gegeben werden. 
Mfg Flo


----------

